# Finnegan WOWS at the AKC Wine Country Circuit show again this year!!!!!



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

_Winning Finnegan_ does it again ! :star:

You are surely a Shining Star that keeps getting brighter. 

Congrats on your many achievements at the show.

Way to show 'em, _Big Red Boy_ !


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL In order to get all those titles on one line it would have to have a font size of 4....where's my glasses. Congratulations again!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Finnegan certainly proves poodles are all rounders - what a guy!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Very cool and versatile poodle! It's no mean feat to be able to do Rally _and_ the more formal Obedience. Congrats to _Win-again_ Finnegan!

--Q


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Crystal!!!!! MY GOD!!!! THAT is such great and happy news. I bet you were floating on air after these phenomenal wins by Finnie!! I am JUST so thrilled for you. Did you imagine that your boy would love working with you so much?? He is just a natural winner..Week after week..never a slowdown- he just crushes the competition. Wow.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_*Congratulations*_ yet again!! :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2You do realize Finnegan is wearing out the "C" key on my lap top, right?!) I said it before and delight at the chance to say it again: that big *red *winning Bijou boy of yours is _amazing_ both for all he accomplishes (win, win, win!!), _and _for the way he showcases the versatility of our breed. He's a GIANT winner on all fronts!!:whoo:

I know, having witnessed it firsthand, the joy you two take in working together and piling up wins. And it's exciting anew each time to see all a poodle (_your_ poodle!) can do and be. My dh and I speculate Finnegan's wins this time around were partly fueled by the fresh country air he enjoyed during his recently visit to our beautiful, rural part of New Jersey. We've also decided to install a plaque on our guest room door reading: *"Finnegan the Great Slept Here."*:nod: In fact, we'll give Finnie the master bedroom the next time he visits!! 

It's major league delightful to share the wins of the _entire_ Bijou crew, but it's no secret big *red* Finnie is my all-out favorite!! Beaming with pride right along with ya'!!:highfive2:


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, Crystal. Terrific job with your marvelous Finnegan. I know he is a brilliant boy, however admit it, he has a terrific mom who must work endless hours to get him educated. Or, maybe he works endless hours to train you?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats to you both! He is a special boy and obviously the bond you share is beyond question! He is blessed to have a dedicated Mom who loves doing this with her red headed partner! Steak for Finnegan for a week?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words!!!

We work hard at our training, but we play and act like silly fools just as much! There was a time - Chagall's Mom has listened to my whining on several occasions - that I felt an obedience title was not within our reach, but this wonderful, special boy just keeps on working and giving and giving. I just cannot explain the pride that I am feeling with his latest accomplishment. To earn the CD title was an enormous accomplishment, but to earn class placements on all three legs??? PRICELESS!!! 

His stays were done on wet grass, lined up beside a HUGE Rottie who kept looking at Finnegan like he was a fluffy snack, but my boy never faltered. Not only that, in the next ring they were running Open trials and in both the sit stay and the down stay on Finnegan's final leg the handler was instructed to toss a dumbell for his pup to retrieve and I could see in Finnie's face that it took every ounce of his will power to hold his position each time and not go to chase the dumbell! Honestly, as soon as the judge said "Return to your dogs" and "Exercise finished" after the down stay, I fell to my knees and hugged that big red boy like there was no tomorrow!!! 

Finnegan has taught me so much more than I have taught him and I just can't wait to see and share whatever we get into in the future!

Steak was absolutely on the menu on Saturday night!!! Finnegan, ever the gentleman, shared with his red and brown cousins!

I had such a wonderful time at this show. The weather wasn't always great, but there were people that I have met at different shows there and I met some new poodles as well! There was a GORGEOUS brown Jacnic puppy, an UNBELIEVEABLY red mini and a silver Cabryn mini that I met, to name a few of the beautiful dogs at the show. I saw the red mini in the window of an RV in a campsite a couple down from me and to my absolute pleasure when I saw the owner it was my old friend Sherryn! We hugged and spent the next little while catching up and fawning over each others red pups. Then I saw a very handsome silver mini walking with his owner towards the rally field and after looking at his face, I asked the owner if he was a Cabryn poodle. She was very surprised and said - yes he is, but how did you know? So I explained to her that I have a dear friend who is owned by another handsome Cabryn silver and the face was unmistakeable!! As Finnegan and I were walking back from the lure coursing field, we saw the prettiest brown pup in an expen with a black poodle and I had to go and visit. I asked the owner who the breeder was and she told me it was our own Jacnic!

We set up in the rain on Wednesday night and we needed a hammer, so I went to a neighbour who was happy to lend one to me. It turned out that in the camper directly across from them was his sister in law, who shows Springer Spaniels. The neat part of that was that she has an altered Springer that she shows in the UKC and she and I have been in the ring many times with our boys! 

Then there were the women showing a Cocker Spaniel who came over because they recognized Finnegan from the UKC ring! They wanted to meet him in person and told me how much they enjoyed watching him in the conformation ring and the performance ring! I spent the entire weekend smiling!

We had a show photo taken and while the photographer was trying to get the shot that includes all of Finnegan's rosettes from the weekend, a crowd gathered around and people actually started taking their own photos of us!!! I'll share it as soon as I get it.

It's just a shame that neither Finnegan, nor I, enjoy being the center of attention.......

LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok Cavon, here is the question: Is there anything Finnegan CAN'T excel in? Doesn't sound like it.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

not yet, liljaker!! Hopefully not ever!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I just met Sherryn at a CKC show in Burlington. Isn't she a doll? And her little red girl is soooooooo cute! She took me into her RV to meet her boy...the first apricot/red mini AKC Grand Champion. What a little hunk! Looks just like a small version of a Standard, which you so not see often enough.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Sherryn is a lovely woman. We met her at a UKC show in Locke, NY last November and at that show she also had her standard boy Snowed, Whispynook's Song's sire, with her. she just fell in love with Finnegan and all of the red standards at the show.

She is a real class act, always positive and supportive. She loves to show her dogs herself and was encouraging and cheered for everyone else as well. Not something you witness everday in the show/breeding world, that's for sure!

I hope that we will meet up regularly at shows!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

It sounds like a great experience all around. Congrats to you and the Finnegan man.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

*Our show photo arrived!!!*

Our show photo arrived this morning, so I wanted to share it with everyone!!

just looking at it makes me PROUD all over again!!!! :cheers2::dancing2::humble:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

cavon said:


> Our show photo arrived this morning, so I wanted to share it with everyone!!
> 
> just looking at it makes me PROUD all over again!!!! :cheers2::dancing2::humble:


*cavon*: It's almost time for "Trick or Treat,"umpkin: but Finnegan manages to "do the trick"_ all the time!_ What a winner, and what a treat to see!! The photo is terrific, just like you two!!:thumb:


----------

